# Lost a Nail



## Crescit (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi everyone.

A few hours ago my cockatiel lost a nail on his longest toe, it completely came off. I didn't see exactly how it happened but he was on the ground singing to the large mirror in my room behind me like he usually does, and it looks like the nail got caught between the mirror and the plastic that goes around the mirror and he must have tried to pull it out and it came off completely. I just turned around and saw blood underneath him so I jumped over and grabbed him and saw the toe was bleeding and the nail was hanging off. We managed to hold him wrapped in a towel and I held his foot and put some corn starch on it. The bleeding stopped after about 15 minutes, I put him back in the cage and he was shaking for a bit but it didn't take long for him to calm down.

At the moment he is acting normally, picking away bloody feathers, eating and drinking and chirping away. The only thing he is doing differently is when he is cleaning himself or standing still he is hiding the foot in his feathers and standing on one foot like he does when he sleeps. I'm assuming that isn't a problem as he may be in pain still or he just simply knows something is not right with that foot. He's climbing the cage and walking around normally so I don't think that's an issue. 

I tried calling a vet but it seems as if they are all closed on Saturday so taking him to one until Monday is not an option. I do realize infection may be a problem and I will be keeping the cage as clean as possible. My main question is that I was thinking of bandaging the toe but my worry is that he will most likely pick at the bandage on his foot and accidentally cause it to bleed again. Is there anything else I should do that I can do on my own without a vet? Or should I leave him be as he's acting completely normal right now. I read that some people use some sort of antibiotic when this happens but I have no idea what kind I should or could use.

Would it be a good idea to wrap the foot? Or should I leave it if he seems fine? If I wrap it can I use any regular band-aid or is there something I should not be using? Also what should I use on the foot in terms of an antibiotic? Can I use the regular rubbing alcohol that I use on my wounds to avoid infection? 

Sorry about all the questions this is my cockatiels first injury ever and he's 13 years old, I've had him since he was just over a year old so I'm a bit worried. Thanks.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

If it's not bleeding anymore, I'd leave it alone and keep an eye on it. Just make sure you contact a vet ASAP because they'll be able to assist you better than anyone.

Poor little birdy, that must have been so scary.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I agree with Olive, just leave it be. Don't put anything on it. You want it to stay as dry as possible.


----------



## Louiiiseeeee (Aug 29, 2010)

Aww, poor thing. That must have been excruciating. 

This happened to Paloma once. I just let it dry, it pretty much healed itself, and the nail grew back. Not much, probably only 2-3 mm, but it's better than nothing.


----------

